# MS Word: Silbentrennung für Fließtext, aber nicht für Fußnoten?



## bierchen (10. August 2006)

*MS Word: Silbentrennung für Fließtext, aber nicht für Fußnoten?*

Ich hoffe, hier gibt es ein paar Word-Cracks, die mir u.U. weiterhelfen können.

Bei meiner in Word getippten Arbeit will ich die automatische Silbentrennung für den Fließtext aktivieren. Das Dumme ist, dass die dann auch für die Fußnoten gilt, was ich genau nicht will. Gibt es dafür eine Lösung? Markieren der jeweiligen Teile funzt nicht, anscheindend wendet Word die automatische Silbentrennung immer global auf das gesamte Dokument an.   

Über Google konnte ich keine Lösung finden. Gibt es überhaupt eine?  

Danke fürs Bemühen.


bierchen


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. August 2006)

*AW: MS Word: Silbentrennung für Fließtext, aber nicht für Fußnoten?*

Wüßte jetzt nur: Schreib das gesamte Dokument OHNE Silbentrennung. Und am Ende gehst du dann mit der manuellen Silbentrennung durch. Da fragt dich Office bei jeder Trennung.
Aber warum sollte man in den Fußnoten keine Silbentrennung verwenden? :-o

Nachtrag: Habe hier was gefunden
Bezieht sich da zwar auf Überschriften, sollte dann aber auch für Fußnoten gehen. Einfach in der Formatvorlage für Fußnoten die Silbentennung deaktivieren.
"Einfach im Absatzlayout "Überschrift" die Silbentrennung ausschalten. Das
gilt dann für alle Überschriften, da diese Einstellung weitervererbt wird. "


----------



## bierchen (10. August 2006)

*AW: MS Word: Silbentrennung für Fließtext, aber nicht für Fußnoten?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 10.08.2006 15:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Wüßte jetzt nur: Schreib das gesamte Dokument OHNE Silbentrennung. Und am Ende gehst du dann mit der manuellen Silbentrennung durch.


Das insofern blöd, als ich immer wieder alles überprüfen muss, sollte ich noch was am Text ändern.



> Aber warum sollte man in den Fußnoten keine Silbentrennung verwenden? :-o


Bei den Fußnoten ist der Platzgewinn durch Silbentrennung minimal bis gar nicht vorhanden. Da verzichte ich lieber auf die unschöne Trennung, bzw. mache sie in Ausnahmefällen von  Hand.



> Nachtrag: Habe hier was gefunden
> Bezieht sich da zwar auf Überschriften, sollte dann aber auch für Fußnoten gehen. Einfach in der Formatvorlage für Fußnoten die Silbentennung deaktivieren.
> "Einfach im Absatzlayout "Überschrift" die Silbentrennung ausschalten. Das
> gilt dann für alle Überschriften, da diese Einstellung weitervererbt wird. "


Super! Danke Dir. Das war der entscheidende Tipp. Ich hab die Fußnoten markiert, bin dann auf "Absatz", "Zeilen- und Seitenwechsel" und hab da das Häkchen bei "keine Silbentrennung gemacht. Dann die Silbentrennung aktiviert, die dann nur noch auf den Fließtext angewandt wurde. Trotzdem noch eine halbe Seite zu viel.


----------



## TBrain (10. August 2006)

*AW: MS Word: Silbentrennung für Fließtext, aber nicht für Fußnoten?*



			
				bierchen am 10.08.2006 15:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem noch eine halbe Seite zu viel.



Schriftgröße nicht wie üblich 12 sondern 11,5 - fällt normalerweise nicht auf


----------



## bierchen (10. August 2006)

*AW: MS Word: Silbentrennung für Fließtext, aber nicht für Fußnoten?*



			
				TBrain am 10.08.2006 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> bierchen am 10.08.2006 15:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Daran dachte ich auch schon. 
Aber bei dem Lehrstuhl bezweifle ich, dass ich damit durchkomme. 
Gleiches gilt für die Seitenränder, da bin ich sicher. 

Hmm, evtl. könnte man unauffällig an den Seitenränder unten und oben noch ein paar Millimeter rausholen. *g*


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2006)

*AW: MS Word: Silbentrennung für Fließtext, aber nicht für Fußnoten?*

also, ICH würde halt beim fußnotenschreiben einfach manuell die trennung umgehen, sprich falls er trennt einfach vor das wort lerzeichen einfügen, bis das wort in die nächste zeile springt. das ist am wenigsten arbeit UND man kontrolliert es quasi in echtzeit mit..


ps: studierst du schusterei, oder warum fußnoten...?  :-o


----------



## bierchen (10. August 2006)

*AW: MS Word: Silbentrennung für Fließtext, aber nicht für Fußnoten?*



			
				Herbboy am 10.08.2006 19:43 schrieb:
			
		

> also, ICH würde halt beim fußnotenschreiben einfach manuell die trennung umgehen, sprich falls er trennt einfach vor das wort lerzeichen einfügen, bis das wort in die nächste zeile springt. das ist am wenigsten arbeit UND man kontrolliert es quasi in echtzeit mit..


Sorry, aber das die unklügste Lösung. Weil dann geht das Layout völlig flöten.  Ich möchte, dass die Fußnoten sauber aussehen, d.h. das der Text zu den Fußnoten vertikal auf einer Linie ist. SO:
1)  Vgl. akdfljdkjfjjk jf
.....hdfjdashf dhffhh (ohne Punkte  )
2)  Siehe auch....

und nicht so:
1)  Vgl. sdfkdjfkjf jdf
dfjkldjfkldjfkj
2)  Siehe auch...





> ps: studierst du schusterei, oder warum fußnoten...?  :-o



Ich studiere, wie man Gitarre mit den Füßen spielt, deswegen muss das passen mit den Fußnoten.


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2006)

*AW: MS Word: Silbentrennung für Fließtext, aber nicht für Fußnoten?*



			
				bierchen am 10.08.2006 20:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, aber das die unklügste Lösung. Weil dann geht das Layout völlig flöten.  Ich möchte, dass die Fußnoten sauber aussehen, d.h. das der Text zu den Fußnoten vertikal auf einer Linie ist. SO:
> 1)  Vgl. akdfljdkjfjjk jf
> .....hdfjdashf dhffhh (ohne Punkte  )
> 2)  Siehe auch....
> ...


 ach, bei aktiver silbentrennung wird da ein abstand gemacht...? wußt ich gar nicht...


----------



## bierchen (10. August 2006)

*AW: MS Word: Silbentrennung für Fließtext, aber nicht für Fußnoten?*



			
				Herbboy am 10.08.2006 20:28 schrieb:
			
		

> bierchen am 10.08.2006 20:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ne, Moment. Die Abstände hatte ich schon so drinnen, gewollt. Die Silbentrennung hat die aber zunichte gemacht.
Ich hätte zuerst die Silbentrennung und dann die Abstände machen sollen, dann wäre es kein Problem gewesen. Allerdings wollte ich die Silbentrennung in den Fußnoten ohnehin nicht. Also doch wieder ein Problem, dass ich  mit Nalis Hilfe lösen konnte.


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2006)

*AW: MS Word: Silbentrennung für Fließtext, aber nicht für Fußnoten?*



			
				bierchen am 10.08.2006 20:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 10.08.2006 20:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 also, bei mir ist auch ohne silbentrennung KEIN abstand...  :-o    aber egal


----------



## Moe910 (10. August 2006)

*AW: MS Word: Silbentrennung für Fließtext, aber nicht für Fußnoten?*

Mit Shift+Enter kann man einen Zeilenumbruch schaffen, ohne dass das Programm einen neuen Absatz macht. Springt also nur in die nächste Zeile. Wenn Du also einen hängenden Einzug hast, bleibt der Einzug in der folgenden Zeile bestehen.

Hilft das vielleicht?


----------



## bierchen (10. August 2006)

*AW: MS Word: Silbentrennung für Fließtext, aber nicht für Fußnoten?*



			
				Moe910 am 10.08.2006 23:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Shift+Enter kann man einen Zeilenumbruch schaffen, ohne dass das Programm einen neuen Absatz macht. Springt also nur in die nächste Zeile. Wenn Du also einen hängenden Einzug hast, bleibt der Einzug in der folgenden Zeile bestehen.
> 
> Hilft das vielleicht?


Weiß nicht.   
Danke für Dein Bemühen, aber mein Problem ist bereits gelöst.


----------

